

FOXX – A Javascript Application Framework - X4
http://www.slideshare.net/arangodb/foxx

======
rajington
Seems like a less mature, but hopes to be more serious approach than CouchApps
[http://couchapp.org/page/what-is-couchapp](http://couchapp.org/page/what-is-
couchapp)

~~~
lucas_dohmen
It's definitely more serious than CouchApps ;) We concentrate on APIs only –
the goal is therefore a little different from CouchApps.

If you're missing something, please ping me via the Issues
[https://github.com/triAGENS/ArangoDB/issues?state=open](https://github.com/triAGENS/ArangoDB/issues?state=open)
or via email lucas at arangodb dot org

------
jalan
For anyone wondering, here is the official site:
[http://www.arangodb.org/foxx](http://www.arangodb.org/foxx)

